# Aquabid Dream Betta Parent Thread :D



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I often find myself looking on aquabid trying to match up bettas for spawns even though I have absolutely no plans of breeding! lol So, I thought I must not be the only one doing this! Here is a place to share your dream betta mammas and poppas!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Here mine. 
The male is a halfmoon butterfly. Looks like he has nice fins, too.  He's from Interbettas
The female is a halfmoon plakat. I heard that if you breed a halfmoon with a halfmoon plakat you'd get halfmoons with thicker bodies and smaller fins so it makes it easier on them. She is a marble. She's from Profish Farm. I thought their colourings they would make some nice fry! 

PS. Sorry about the size of the pics! D:


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

Love me some blue and white marble.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Same! lol


----------



## GreyCheyenne (Feb 16, 2012)

Such pretty fish! I LOVE blue/white marbles! Ever since I got my ct boy Zephyr they have been my fav color/pattern. I haven't picked out any aquabid ones yet though, but I do plan on breeding Zephyr.


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

I Love MaisyDawgThirteen female!
I would add this guy with her also! =D


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

She is nice! If only I had the money to purchase her!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The blue and white marble are beautiful.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I know! Now is one of those times where I wish I had the space for another tank!


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

hey guys maybe you would like my thick body mustard gas..he is the biggest HM male i ever owned i think he came from a giant or somthing..and no he is not from AB. he was locally bred


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

*Already have mine!*

I'm getting my dream parents next week!

Male:









Female:


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

^^
:O


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

bettaboyshiva said:


> hey guys maybe you would like my thick body mustard gas..he is the biggest HM male i ever owned i think he came from a giant or somthing..and no he is not from AB. he was locally bred


I love mustard gas! Pretty boy.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

OMG I found so many I want lately. I'm in love with the big ears bettas. I've seen one swimming before and it's just mesmerizing. There are a bunch up right now and if I could I would get this one.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1332290463

And this one. He caught my attention. And I don't normaly go for the light colored betta. I would love him and squeeze him and call him.... Kanji *nodnod*










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1331862799


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I just want a dragon scale girl. Preferably a plakat or halfmoon. I stalk my local pet stores every week hoping one of their dragons is a girl mistaken for a boy...I might have to resort to aqua bid though


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Really thinking about these two! ONLY have 2 days to think about it, so not sure tho if my pockets will feel the weight or not right now. lol Awesome Thread!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting all the pics, everyone!


----------

